# Anybody done a DIY wooden box style bow blind?



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Im trying to get ideas on how to build one. Im tired of messing with Popups on my lease.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*blind*

I'm going to start one soon as well... Have a spot for it I like to hunt every year.. I'm thinking of a half octagon blind out of 3/8 treated. If you do a search on TX bowhunter under the DIY forum you can see some cool ideas...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm about to do one myself. But, I'm thinking just a rectangle.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Made some 6X6. Built the same as a rifle blind but have the windows going up and down vs side-to-side. I got tired of buying pop ups as well.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

yes...........mine is big enough for 2, I cut "hour" glass windows in mine and semi covered them with camo screen.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*BOW BLIND*

I've made several bow blinds over the years and by far my favorites have been the ones that I build in the field utilizing the natural cover and structure near the site I plan to hunt. I like to make 'treehouse style' blinds with short sides that give plenty of cover, but allow me to see and shoot almost 360 degrees around the blind. They also don't have to be nearly as big as the box style, but they aren't mobile. 
I have built the box style blinds twice(two different designs) as well and have shot animals from them, but didn't like the bulky size, weight, etc. as much as the others that I've built afield. The design of the box style that I liked best was framed up with a plywood floor(6'x6'), a tin roof, and all the walls were done with hog wire and then I wrapped the wire with camo netting and cut shooting holes. I also zip tied brush to the outside to give a 3D effect and it worked pretty good.
Here are a couple of pics of one of the makeshift blinds that I built down in the heart of a mesquite that turned out great. I wish I had more pics of some of the others....
Hope this helps, good luck!...... Post some pics when you're done.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Looks familiar*

hey nofnsuzies, that blind sure looks good. sure miss hanging out down in south texas. wish i would have shot a deer. but shooting those rabbits sure was fun. i am pulling back over 50lbs now. hopefully i get to shoot a deer this year with my bow.

see ya


----------

